# My home made dog box



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

It was embarrassing haveing my dogs travel in wire dog crates and pet porters.But I could not afford the nice metal dog boxes I see on here and am envious of.
So I built one out of 3/4 in plywood and galvenized metal on all the seams.46"X35"X24"


----------



## brian lancaster (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great, just as good as any.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Dec 31, 2010)

NICE!!!!! That is a goodun there..


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 31, 2010)

nice box ,looks real good


----------



## mag shooter (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice box !  if you don't mind me asking ...... what was final cost ?


----------



## Coon Doggie (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice looking box, I think the diamond plate boxes are not warm enough in cold weather, and too hot in summer. I have been thinking about building one myself. Did you buy the metal trim ? if so, where did you find it. 

Thanks,
Greg Lavender


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

mag shooter said:


> Nice box !  if you don't mind me asking ...... what was final cost ?






Coon Doggie said:


> Nice looking box, I think the diamond plate boxes are not warm enough in cold weather, and too hot in summer. I have been thinking about building one myself. Did you buy the metal trim ? if so, where did you find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg Lavender



All I bought was the hinges,latches,paint,caulk and screws.Plywood and metal trim came from construction left overs.
I probably have $30 in it total.


----------



## mag shooter (Dec 31, 2010)

So ... 2 sheets of plywood and broke sheetmetal  + $30.00 .............that's cheap enough. Think I'll copy it cause it looks good !!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

mag shooter said:


> So ... 2 sheets of plywood and broke sheetmetal  + $30.00 .............that's cheap enough. Think I'll copy it cause it looks good !!



yep


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good Jeff, that'll haul em as good as any !!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff the only thing I would've done different was the COLOR----- You know what color I would have painted it__ _ __ E.       Lookin Good


----------



## state159 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job Jeff. It looks great.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Jeff the only thing I would've done different was the COLOR----- You know what color I would have painted it__ _ __ E.       Lookin Good



But I got a mixture of tris and bluesand thanks for all the compliments


----------



## CAL (Dec 31, 2010)

Mighty fine box.It will stand the treads of time.I built all my boxes when I had hunting dogs,we all did.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 1, 2011)

*Rabbit Track everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ```````````>*

Nice Looking Box, I had one that I built in 1966! Had that old wooden box in the back end of a 66 Ford Bronco!

I let the tail gated down and build that old plywood box to set inside the bronco, just behind the front seats, and all they way past the let down tail gate. Back window came down, on top, and it was over 48" long more like 5 foot, would hold 20 big beagles, easy!

I had a Warner 8 thousand pound Wench on the front and Stayed in the Goose Pond, of Oglethourpe, County!  Seems like millions of small set out pines, never seen so may rabbit in that place in my life, wasn't nothing too take 25 rabbits on a days hunt. 

Sorry for the Long Post, but that Good Looking Green Dog Box, made me have a Flash Back!! (my old box was Green)

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> Sorry~~>


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 1, 2011)

Those old boys with their fancy dog boxes and high dollar trucks spend to much time and money trying to look like they know what their doing and not enough time doing it


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 1, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Jeff the only thing I would've done different was the COLOR----- You know what color I would have painted it__ _ __ E.       Lookin Good



BLUE!!!!!!!!   nice looking box bud, looks like it would be warm and cozy in there...


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 1, 2011)

yes sir i do believe i will build me one like that it is a mighty fine lookin box there jeff. Just hope mine turns out that good!!


----------



## biggie man (Jan 1, 2011)

you cant judge a book by the cover its what is inside that matters..  good lookin box


----------



## greg henderson (Jan 1, 2011)

i have a homemade box that i built and i love it. nice looking box man.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 1, 2011)

Good looking box! I use to build mine with 2x2's and 1/4" plywood.


----------



## bigbarrow (Jan 1, 2011)

Great looking box!!! Im with shaun you dont have to have a 40,000 Dollar truck and 1000 dollar box to go rabbit hunting, aint gonna help the dogs any!!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 1, 2011)

Good looking box Jeff!  It is as good or better than anything you can buy.   The only thing I do not like about the wooden boxes is the weight!   It will last for years if you can keep moisture sealed out of the wood.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 1, 2011)

Chuck Terry said:


> Good looking box Jeff!  It is as good or better than anything you can buy.   The only thing I do not like about the wooden boxes is the weight!   It will last for years if you can keep moisture sealed out of the wood.



10-4 on the weight,it took 2 of us to get it in the truck.


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 1, 2011)

It is a nice lookin box and if anyone says any different remind em that it aint the box that counts it's the dog that rides in it that matters.


----------



## mag shooter (Jan 1, 2011)

Chuck Terry said:


> The only thing I do not like about the wooden boxes is the weight!



I'm thinking an eye bolt dead center of the top and a come-along from a tree limb ..... just back under it !


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeh Jeff I see that BOO- DOG in the Avatar, and it looks pretty good


----------



## Branko (Jan 2, 2011)

Hard work paYS OFF. Nice box


----------



## 027181 (Jan 2, 2011)

hey now i use a pet porter when im to lazy to load up the dog box thats nothing to be embarassed of, i really like the one you built though it looks good


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2011)

027181 said:


> hey now i use a pet porter when im to lazy to load up the dog box thats nothing to be embarassed of, i really like the one you built though it looks good



But mine kept tipping over.I'd drop the tailgate and it would be on it's side,with gook all inside where Hemi got sick.
That was the embarrassing part,it would take Hemi an hour to get over that roll,and start hunting.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> But mine kept tipping over.I'd drop the tailgate and it would be on it's side,with gook all inside where Hemi got sick.
> That was the embarrassing part,it would take Hemi an hour to get over that roll,and start hunting.



"Hemi Got Sick"--- "Hemi An Hour"-------- HELP!! I'm falling out of office chair and I'm  it's so funny!!!!!!!!! G O.  H E MI   All you had to do was give ole Hemi a DRAMIMINE---- OH NO I'm FALLING out of my chair again  and    Man I gotta go,,,,,,, Hemi and his ROLLIN DOG BOX is KILLING ME It's time for a lunch- break------Later Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> "Hemi Got Sick"--- "Hemi An Hour"-------- HELP!! I'm falling out of office chair and I'm  it's so funny!!!!!!!!! G O.  H E MI   All you had to do was give ole Hemi a DRAMIMINE---- OH NO I'm FALLING out of my chair again  and    Man I gotta go,,,,,,, Hemi and his ROLLIN DOG BOX is KILLING ME It's time for a lunch- break------Later Jeff


----------

